# Careful, scary story using marsh blind for a dog



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

This happened to me almost a month ago, and I forgot to share it. I think it's important to hear if you use a marsh blind for your dog, especially the MoMarsh Invisilab. 

I set up my MoMarsh Invislab during early teal in LSC, and the water was very high, requiring me to use the extensions built into the legs of the Invisilab blind. The water was so high where I was hunting that even with the legs extended, my lab was sitting in a few inches of water inside of the blind (which was probably a clue that we should have found a better spot, but it was too late, and that's besides the point now). As we were hunting, and my dog was in the blind, one of the legs gave in and collapsed (the latched was closed properly, but the leg still collapsed inwards). My dog was trapped inside, underwater. THANKFULLY, I was sitting right next to him in a marsh seat, and immediately lifted it out from underwater and got him out of there. Surprisingly, he was not panicked at all, and didn't mind hopping back in. 

With those legs extended, I won't be leaving him in that thing unattended. I still like my InvisiLab, and have considered calling and telling them about it, but I'm not thrilled about the fact that one of the legs collapsed when the latches were closed and it was properly used. 

Just wanted to share the story to pass on the cautionary advice for all that have dog blinds with extendable legs.


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

Lamarsh said:


> This happened to me almost a month ago, and I forgot to share it. I think it's important to hear if you use a marsh blind for your dog, especially the MoMarsh Invisilab.
> 
> I set up my MoMarsh Invislab during early teal in LSC, and the water was very high, requiring me to use the extensions built into the legs of the Invisilab blind. The water was so high where I was hunting that even with the legs extended, my lab was sitting in a few inches of water inside of the blind (which was probably a clue that we should have found a better spot, but it was too late, and that's besides the point now). As we were hunting, and my dog was in the blind, one of the legs gave in and collapsed (the latched was closed properly, but the leg still collapsed inwards). My dog was trapped inside, underwater. THANKFULLY, I was sitting right next to him in a marsh seat, and immediately lifted it out from underwater and got him out of there. Surprisingly, he was not panicked at all, and didn't mind hopping back in.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing that thinking about purchasing one in the future I will remember that !


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Good post. I would contact them and let them know. Could save a dog from injury or worse. I looked at them a couple of years ago? When they told me the weight capacity, I decided not to buy one. I think it was 80 or 85 lbs.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Glad your pooch is ok!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

fowlme said:


> Good post. I would contact them and let them know. Could save a dog from injury or worse. I looked at them a couple of years ago? When they told me the weight capacity, I decided not to buy one. I think it was 80 or 85 lbs.


That may have changed because they now use that same leg for invisilay, invisiman blinds.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Lake St Claire.... Unpredictable since I can remember


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> With those legs extended, I won't be leaving him in that thing unattended. I still like my InvisiLab


I also still like mine; however, will agree with the legs fully extended and the dog jumping in it or on unstable ground my dog has gone for a couple wild rides. Had him even sink slowly into the water once when two feet were on vegetation and the other two were in mud and he tipped over sideways. 

Your warning is warranted, it may be your dog getting dunked, but your hunting buddy should never be left unattended on that chance he is trapped.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

thanks for heads up... I was looking at buying one.. my pup is 80ish... so I was worried about the legs and holding him... I will flare a few birds as they see him in the boat... he will be safe and that trumps any bird...


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

thats why i only use a sportstand. invisilab is overkill and not tall enough for where i hunt.....


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I am definitely going to think twice when using it in water requiring leg extensions. I will likely just move in closer to shore in hopes of finding a hide in shallower water. 

Calling MoMarsh to let them no today. I won't be complaining, as I do like the product, but rather just letting them know.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

I used it the other day in flooded corn that the water level was pretty high. I thought about this happening and will always have it in my thoughts when using it. Thanks for posting Lamarsh


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Good information. I thought of these type blinds but I like the less is more approach when hunting. My dog is quite good at climbing up and sitting on my milk crate marsh seat in deeper water.funny to watch he's knows not to tip it over and sits well on a 1 × 1 foot square for hours.still considering a blind though.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

birdhntr said:


> Good information. I thought of these type blinds but I like the less is more approach when hunting. My dog is quite good at climbing up and sitting on my milk crate marsh seat in deeper water.funny to watch he's knows not to tip it over and sits well on a 1 × 1 foot square for hours.still considering a blind though.












I bought the Final Stand, no blind on top. Used it last season, without issues. Folds flat, and is easily adjustable to hunt water just under wader top level.


----------

